# selling fake orijen? just paranoid?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ok i have a really dumb question but i figured i could trust yah ahahhaha.

i was wondering if it was possible for a retailer to sell ''imitation orijen'' i remember a long time ago hearing that petmeds.com sold fake frontline so thats why i was concerned let me explain....

after coming to this site i started learning about orijen. i went to orijens website to see the store locater and see what stores carried it. no stores near me were on ORIJENS OFFICIAL AFFILIATED STORE LIST. so i went onto my local feed stores website to call them(the store i buy canidae from) and asked if they carry orijen. they said yes they do, so i went back onto the feed stores website, where it lists all of the foods they carry, and it says a bunch of foods(including iams,innova,california natural,wellness etc...) but not orijen. why would they not publicly announce they carry orijen..which is a veryyyy hard to find food. and also way better than iams/eukanuba whiuch im shocked they carry.
also they said they could not order the regional red for me and did not know if they ever could(but i understand RR is raRE AS HELL.


so to recap i am mainly concerned about buying orijen from them because..

1-they aree not on orijens website under stores carrying orijen

2-on the feed stores website they do not publicly announce selling orijen(which is a rare and VERY good food) but they announce a lot of worse brands liike iams)

3-they said they have no info on RR.

i have been buying canidae from them for a while but now im cautious. maybe i should take the fact that the canidae grain free is only like 6 dollars more than the canidae regular as a sign that its not legit. my sstore doesnt even sell the 44 bags of canidae!!
only 35 pounds. also my dog never got sick from the formula change so it might have been a fake formula to if im not mistaken.


heres the site of the place i buy from
Animal Feed & Supplies

heres orijens store locator list for new jersey(my store dills pet feed and supp[y isnt there)

NEW JERSEY

Distributed by

Mikes Feed Farm

30 Kentucky Avenue

Patterson, NJ 07503

Phone: (973) 732-0370 :wink:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

because most feed stores do not buy direct from the company....they buy from brokers. Brokerages can get just about anything as they are large and powerful. Doesn't mean that it's not real Orijen....just means Orijen doesn't really know who the end sellers are.

Keep in mind that the higher price you are paying...chances are it's gone thru more hands.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd get in touch with Orijen directly. Any time I have a question, I go right to the source. 

I believe even if it is sold through a Wholesaler, Orijen may have some say in where their product ends up.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow that is somehting! I had never heard of this happening though!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

As stated above, your retailer is probably buying through a distributor rather than direct from the manufacturer. 

I don't know how the dog food distribution chain works but I used to own a manufacturing company in a entirely different industry. We had "wholesale distributors", "direct retail dealers", "retailers" who bought our products through wholesale distributors. 

Wholesale distributors purchased in large quantities and only sold B2B, usually within their local region. Direct retail dealers were required to meet certain minimum order requirements in order to buy direct from us. Some smaller retailers couldn't, or didn't want to meet these minimum requirements so they would place their small orders through one of our distributors. 

The distributors bought in bulk, received a wholesale price, and resold our product to smaller retailers at a small mark-up. These smaller retailers were limited to selling whatever SKUs the distributor carried, which wasn't always the entire line. That may be why you can't get Regional Red, as their distributor may not even offer it because they would have to buy it in bulk and they may not have enough demand for it to justify that.

We often had no idea who the smaller retailers of our line were because they were buying from a distributor and had no direct connection to us. They often didn't promote our line either because it was a lower-margin line for them since they were buying from a middle-man. Consumers had to walk in and ask for it by name in order to get it from them. 

If your retailer had a sudden high demand for Orijen, they might try to go direct but barring that, there is little incentive for them to make the financial commitment to buy direct. But just because they may be buying through a distributor doesn't mean they are selling a counterfeit product.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Definately just being over paranoid.:smile:

It's not uncommon for retailers to not carry or even be able to carry every line a company makes. 
Sometimes with franchise situations, stores are limited on the number of items they are alowed to carry, and so will only pick the top sellers for their location. 
Sometimes with independant companies, as already stated, they use a distributor. It's not very common for a place that carries more than one brand to not get their foods directly from the company. For example, my daycare in Utah got all their food from a company called Animal Supply Co. (ASC) which carries VN Instinct, but not NV Prairie. Therefore, that's what we were able to get, and that's what we 'd have to explain when people didn't understand why we could get one line but not the other if they were made by the same company. 


As for not being on the websites:
I know our company had to request to be added to some food's websites, because, again, like already stated, often times he companie's don't know for sure what shelves their food is on. As an Example, Natura might know they send their food off to ASC, but they might not know what locations ASC is delivering it off to. 
Also, some companies won't add you unless you keep a constant supply of their foods and are having a certain amount delivered and sold per month. I think this moreso applies to companies who go directly through the dog food companies and not a wholesaler. 


I have never heard of fake Orijen or any other brand being carried and sold. Where would it come from? Some big company has got to manufacture it. Where would they get the bags? 


This sounds like more of a case of poor customer service than shady business to me.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> This sounds like more of a case of poor customer service than shady business to me.


poor customer service how? im confused lol.

i took kevin bradleys suggestion to call orijen but they were closed and i was embarrassed to leave a message/.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> poor customer service how? im confused lol.
> 
> i took kevin bradleys suggestion to call orijen but they were closed and i was embarrassed to leave a message/.


To me a store that sells dog food should have information for you or at least be willing to get it for you. 
You said he knew nothing of Regional Red, yet he carries other Orijen products. He should be educated on his products and be able to help someone looking for something else.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

definitely a little paranoid =) but better than not caring!

i called orijen for kicks (work is slow on mondays) and they pretty much said the same stuff. they know who the actual distributors are but from then on, they don't really know who distributors sell it too. granted, they deal directly with many small stores too so not sure why anyone would want to go through a distributor and pay the additional fees.

either way, the person that helped me was a bit useless. i asked if there was any chance the website was maybe not updated and he said "possible". soo umm yah. that was fun


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ok i have a really dumb question but i figured i could trust yah ahahhaha.
> 
> i was wondering if it was possible for a retailer to sell ''imitation orijen'' i remember a long time ago hearing that petmeds.com sold fake frontline so thats why i was concerned let me explain....
> 
> ...


just emailed orijen.


----------

